# Intermittent fuel smell??



## DocAce (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever had this? A search of the key words returns nothing of use.

While driving I get a strong fuel smell in the cabin from time to time. Not while I am hitting the gas, just a few time during a drive.

It goes away then returns. Any idea what could be causing this. I have checked for leaks and nothing drips from this car whatsoever.

God I am soooo full of turkey right now!


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

underneath the right rear corner by the gas tank,there is a couple of hoses that likes to leak from time to time.look for stains and just replace them.remove the cover on top of the engine and by the passenger side firewall,inspect those hoses and check for stains.


----------



## paul161inf (Nov 22, 2005)

I had the exact problem with my 850i. I fixed the problem by replacing two rubber fuel hoses parelel to each other that ware under the hood by the dash (about 3 inches long each). Therefore the time to time strong oder. with my car it was exactly in the middle inder my plastic cover for the manifolds. It probably is different for you but my bet is that its close to the dash under the hood somewhere.

good luck, paul


----------



## Stephan850I (Aug 6, 2008)

i had a similar problem.
check the 2 rubber hose underneath the car below the driver's door.
have the car running when you check so the fuel pump is running.
good luck


----------



## TRIXPD (Dec 17, 2007)

As Stephan850I said, below the drivers door under the outer covering is the gas filter with short rubber hoses clamped to either end. I had mine leaking, smelled high at start up and saw the leak spots on the groung but could not find it for sometime. Now fixed, i have no problem.


----------

